# All supplements a natty should take?



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

I've already posted this but I've searched for my thread and can't even find it, I remember @hackskii gave a great answer for this like all th vitamins etc a natty should be taking.

Could someone either find the thread again because I cant thanks!!


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Whey + Creatine.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

A good diet helps first. Supps only supp the diet. They do not make it.


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

I wish the supplement were as good as the marketing they get! I use a protein supplement to help me meet my macro's and that's it really. Some dextrose too.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

HDU said:


> I've already posted this but I've searched for my thread and can't even find it, I remember @hackskii gave a great answer for this like all th vitamins etc a natty should be taking.
> 
> Could someone either find the thread again because I cant thanks!!


It must have been deleted because I've just looked through all 105 threads you've made and it's not there.


----------



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

OMEGA 3


----------



## Vitaplex (Nov 24, 2011)

Rice protien

Fish oils

Multi vitamin

Coffee pre workout


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

HDU said:


> I've already posted this but I've searched for my thread and can't even find it, I remember @hackskii gave a great answer for this like all th vitamins etc a natty should be taking.
> 
> Could someone either find the thread again because I cant thanks!!


see tbh all these supplements wont make much difference if anything compared to a spot on diet and proper training.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

zak007 said:


> see tbh all these supplements wont make much difference if anything compared to a spot on diet and proper training.


It is hence I'm asking :S


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm not doing it for a quick fix it's because I genuinely need them so can someone help please & with dosages I can't find that thread hackskii posted in with all essentials and dosages


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Whey, creatine and a multi vit


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thank **** it's been deleted, I've just looked through all 105 crap threads you've made and it's not there.


Bit harsh lol :whistling:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

HDU said:


> It is hence I'm asking :S


sh1t didnt read the thread proper

go to your created threads and look there


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

zak007 said:


> sh1t didnt read the thread proper
> 
> go to your created threads and look there


I have it's been deleted aha rlse l wouldn't ask


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

protein


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

TryingToGetBig said:


> Bit harsh lol :whistling:


 mg: You made me swear!


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> mg: You made me swear!


Oops :tongue:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

HDU said:


> I have it's been deleted aha rlse l wouldn't ask


 @Milky then

say that in your first post......


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

HDU said:


> I'm not doing it for a quick fix it's because I genuinely need them so can someone help please & with dosages I can't find that thread hackskii posted in with all essentials and dosages


Why do you genuinely need them?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Fuvk sake it is a crime to ask and find out what the basic supplements a natty should take is ?


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Krill oil

Protein powder

Creatine

Multivits

Glutamine


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Krill oil

Protein powder

Creatine

Multivits

Glutamine


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Basicly a good diet. Simple.


----------



## ocedar (Feb 10, 2013)

the very core of supps for me:

Vit D & fish oil.

so many health benefits associated to those two...


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Dosages ?


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

what he says,

Creatine and helps, Whey to meet your Protein goals.

I use beta alanine pre-workout for those extra few reps in my workout. it seems to work for me.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

What I've come up with ( some in aid to super CUM)

Vitamin E

Magnesium

Cod liver oil

Multivitamins

Omega 3 triple Strength

Vitamin D

Vitamin B9

Zinc

Lecithin

Creatine

DAA


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

a good vitamin pill got half of what you just discribed.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

MKattenberg said:


> a good vitamin pill got half of what you just discribed.


Explain? Such as aha ? This is why I needed help..


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Vitamin E, Multivitamins, D, are stacked in my complete* multi. B9 i'm not sure as you mentioned it seperate. for zinc, mag, etc, i use a ZMA before bed time, Omega 3/6, cod liver oil. i have regular fish oil omega. Creatine ofcourse. Protein. but that should not be a supplement that should be an enrichment of your diet.

I stack BCAA for the same reason people use creatin, i eat alot of fiish and meat, i get creatine from that altho i stack that with BCAA's even tho peopel tell me it's a waste of money but on a cutting cycle, it's crucial for me whilst on intermittent fasting.

I also take Beta Alanine pre-workout with Creatatine. for those extra reps.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nonw of your threads seem to have been deleted mate so l don't know whats going on TBH


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Milky said:


> Nonw of your threads seem to have been deleted mate so l don't know whats going on TBH


ops had too much creatine :laugh:


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I personally take the following

Protein

Glucosamine & Cod Liver Oil (for the joints)

Vit C 1000mg (Add it to my water bottle to drink during workout good anti oxidant)

Peppermint oil (Suffer from IBS this sorts it out and helps digestion)

That is it if you diet is good no need for a multi vit

When cutting/toning

CLA & Thermo 6/3 tabs a day


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Milky said:


> Nonw of your threads seem to have been deleted mate so l don't know whats going on TBH


Can't find them for some reason:S and so which things should I cut out from that list?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

HDU said:


> ( some in aid to super CUM)


I'm not sure if I actually want to know but I'm going to ask anyway, what's super cum?

In response to the list you posted, have a look at the break down on a decent multi-vit, more than likely most will already be included.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

Our Fitness and Nutrition Advisor/Fitness Competitor uses Whey, BCAAs and Creatine. To find out more, feel free to speak to Scott


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

A very big inhalation of a meat heads fart, he will be taking all you need and will have processed it up into an easy to package smell. Knock yourself out and get hoooooooooooge!


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

DiscSupps said:


> Our Fitness and Nutrition Advisor/Fitness Competitor uses Whey, BCAAs and Creatine. To find out more, feel free to speak to Scott


Agreeed with above...simple and effective....maybe take a multi vit tab and I personally chuck in some nitric oxide...always feel it helps even if its jus a pump durin workout


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Don't understand why someone can't just sugget one ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

HDU said:


> What I've come up with ( some in aid to super CUM)
> 
> Vitamin E
> 
> ...


DAA? Your like 15 it won't make any difference to you.

Also whats wrong with a multi vit and omega 3.

I think your over complicating things


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> DAA? Your like 15 it won't make any difference to you.
> 
> Also whats wrong with a multi vit and omega 3.
> 
> I think your over complicating things


Sorted thanks.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Whats a sugget? :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Most of the things have been answered here.

So, I would just supplement things that are deficient in the diet, for instance.

If you dont eat fish, supplement with fish oils, and you can take 1 cod liver tab a day.

Vitamin D is super common, take 5000iu of that each day.

Zinc is pretty common but careful with this one, too much is bad, like most minerals use common sense as they tend to compete against each other (some).

Creatine would be my first bodybuilding supplement.

Then Vitamin D

Then fish oils.

Other than that rest is one thing that totally needs priority.


----------



## Peacock7 (Mar 10, 2013)

HDU said:


> I've already posted this but I've searched for my thread and can't even find it, I remember @hackskii gave a great answer for this like all th vitamins etc a natty should be taking.
> 
> Could someone either find the thread again because I cant thanks!!


Don't believe in anything other than protein powder and thats to supplement your diet, which will provide you with all the nutrients and minerals your body needs to repair.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Test and tren


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Peacock7 said:


> Don't believe in anything other than protein powder and thats to supplement your diet, which will provide you with all the nutrients and minerals your body needs to repair.


I do not believe that protein powder will provide you with all the minerals etc.


----------



## Peacock7 (Mar 10, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I do not believe that protein powder will provide you with all the minerals etc.


No of course not i meant providing your diet is in check, you don't need supplements


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

When i was natty i took..

Creatine

Multi Vitamins

Fish Oil

Garlic

Vitamin D

Cod Live Oil

Calcium

Don't really need protein powder, as i spend about £40 a week on chicken breast and fish


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nobody has a perfect diet, vitamin D is a very common deficiency.


----------

